# Free plans



## firebird (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi

I came across this site. Loads of free plans. Well worth a look

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html

cheers


----------



## Bernd (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm surprised that he/they can get away with that.  I thought the book is copyrighted? ??? 

They are a poor copy at that.

Bernd


----------



## shred (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like he got them from the Elmers Engines yahoogroups, where they are available. The copyright holder is on there.

John-Tom is somewhere in the far east anyway, so regular copyright laws may not apply.


----------

